# Hello- new here and LOVING my car



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

It's the first time since the 90s I've bought a car just for me. Not because it can carry kids and accommodate elderly parents or dogs. Just for ME.

2015 TT Roadster S Line Ultra in Scuba Blue and I love it.

Looking forward to getting lots of tips here!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

Thanks, Hoggy. This is a great forum! Impressed already


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Blootak (9 mo ago)

Pictures please! And welcome 🤗


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

Welcome. I have the Roadster too, they are a dream to drive.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome aboard!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

